# علاقات الإخوة في الأسرة!



## sunny man (6 نوفمبر 2007)

تتلخّص واجبات الوالدين لتنمية روح الأخوة بين الأبناء، في أمرين هامين:


  الأول معالجة الغيرة والمشاجرة بين الأخوة معالجة تربوية سليمة. والأمر الثاني تنمية روح التعاون والمشاركة بين الأخوة. 
معالجة الغيرة والمشاجرة بين الاخوة 
من أكثر المشكلات التي تلاحظ بين الإخوة داخل الأسرة الواحدة، الغيرة من بعضهم والشجار فيما بينهم. فما سبب هذه الظاهرة وهذه المشكلة بين الاخوة؟ 
يتنازع داخل الأخ الحب والعداء تجاه اخوته، فهو يحب أخاه ويلاطفه ويتودد له ويحنو على الصغير ويعتني به، ثم نجده في لحظات أخرى يتشاجر معه ويثور عليه ويعلن سخطه عليه وكرهه له. 
إن الغيرة والعدوان والحب بين الاخوة أموراً طبيعية لازمة لنمو ونضج الابن ليصير أخاً. فالتفاعل بين الإخوة هو الذي يجعل الطفل يتخلى عن اعتقاده أنه مركز الكون ومحوره، فيكتشف حدوده وتمايزه وفرادته، إلى جانب اكتشافه بأن للآخر وجوداً متمايزاً ومستقلاً لا يستطيع أن يمتلكه. وهكذا يتمرس على قبول الآخر وعلى الدخول في علاقة حقيقية معه ويتخطى أنانيته إلى المشاركة. وبذلك يتدرب الابن على مواجهة متطلبات الحياة الاجتماعية، مما يجعل هذه الخبرة الأخوية الأولى خبرة نموذجية تنعكس نتائجها على ما يليها من خبرات العلاقة بالآخرين في المدرسة، ثم في المجتمع. هكذا تتاح له فرصة للنضج واكتساب القدرة على الاتصال بالآخرين. 
فالدور التربوي الأساسي للكبار أن يساعدوا الابن على توازن العنصرين اللذين يتجاذبان وجدانه من ناحية إخوته وهما الحب والعدوان بحيث يندمجان فيلطف أحدهما الآخر. فلا يؤول العدوان إلى رفض الآخر أو السعي إلى إيذائه وتدميره، بل إلى مجرد التمايز عنه، وتأكيد فرادته الذاتية كي لا يؤول الحب إلى ذوبان في الآخر، بل إلى التناغم معه والتعاون والمشاركة الوجدانية معه. وهذا التوازن بين الحب والعدوان، لا يتم إلا تدريجياً ككل عمليات النمو، ومرتبط بموقف الوالدين من أولادهم بشكل عام ومن سلوك الغيرة الذي يبدر عنهم بشكل خاص. 
إذاً ماذا نفعل لنقلل من الغيرة بين الإخوة، ونقوي المحبة الأخوية؟ 
1- أن نتحاشى المقارنة بنين الأخوة، فالمقارنة تثير غيرته ونفوره من أخيه المفضل لدى الوالدين. فإذا كان غرضنا من المقارنة تحفيزه على التشبه بأخوته، فإن العكس سوف يحدث. فلن يتشبه الأخ بمن ينفر منه!!. 
العكس هو المطلوب، فبدل أن نقارن الإخوة ببعضهم، لابد أن نعامل كل واحد من أولادنا وكأنه وحيد. فلكل ولد فرادته، يتطلب منها اكتشافها ومساعدته على اكتشافها. عوض أن نتخذ أحد أولادنا مقياساً لتقويمنا لولد آخر، يجب أن نشجع كل ولد على النمو في خط شخصيته المتميزة، وعلى استثمار ما أعطي من مواهب إلى أبعد حد. فهكذا يشعر ابننا بأننا منصفون له ومعترفون بما له من كيان مميز، فنخفف بالتالي من حدة الغيرة عنده. 

منقول


----------



## candy shop (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: علاقات الإخوة في الأسرة!*

إذاً ماذا نفعل لنقلل من الغيرة بين الإخوة، ونقوي المحبة الأخوية؟ 

هى مش مسأله مقارنه لا

لو على اى حاجه ولو بسيطه ولو الحاجه عند الاتنين

دى طبيعتهم دى غيره عاديه

لكن لو انا بفضل حد عن حد دى بصراحه مشكله جامده اوى ولازم تعكل كراهيه بنهم

علشان كده بقول لازم يكون التساوى فى كل شىء​


----------



## sunny man (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: علاقات الإخوة في الأسرة!*

شكرا على رايك القيم يا حكيمة المنتدى


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: علاقات الإخوة في الأسرة!*

*بجد موضوع مهم جدا ولازم الأباء يهتموا بيه لان الغيره والكراهيه اللى بتترتب عليها بتستمر لغايه الطفل ميكبر شاب وبتعمل مشاكل نفسيه كبيره جدا *
*المسيح معك ويعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## sunny man (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: علاقات الإخوة في الأسرة!*



sosa_angel2003 قال:


> *بجد موضوع مهم جدا ولازم الأباء يهتموا بيه لان الغيره والكراهيه اللى بتترتب عليها بتستمر لغايه الطفل ميكبر شاب وبتعمل مشاكل نفسيه كبيره جدا *
> *المسيح معك ويعوض تعب محبتك*


شكرا على المرور و رايك القيم


----------



## sara2003 (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: علاقات الإخوة في الأسرة!*

*يابنى اعطينى قلبك فتلاحظ عنيك*


----------



## sunny man (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: علاقات الإخوة في الأسرة!*



sara2003 قال:


> *يابنى اعطينى قلبك فتلاحظ عنيك*


شكرا على المرور


----------



## مينا 188 (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: علاقات الإخوة في الأسرة!*

لو ما حبوش بعض وهما صغيرين هيكبر كرههم معاهم احنا نحل المشكلة قبل ما تكبر ​


----------



## وليم تل (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: علاقات الإخوة في الأسرة!*

شكرا صنى
على موضوعك الجميل
مودتى​


----------



## sunny man (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: علاقات الإخوة في الأسرة!*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا صنى
> 
> على موضوعك الجميل
> 
> مودتى​


شكرا على المرور

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## نيفين ثروت (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: علاقات الإخوة في الأسرة!*

موضوع رائع
ربنا يباركك


----------



## sunny man (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: علاقات الإخوة في الأسرة!*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> موضوع رائع
> ربنا يباركك


 
*شكرا على المرور*

*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------

